# wolf pic from pleasant view utah



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

recieved in an email.....
can anyone very the location? (landmarks in the background)
I find it hard to believe that a wolf would hang out like this and get his picture taken.
c'mon all you photoshop pro's, pick em apart!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you sure that it is a wolf? It certainly looks like one, and I would not be a bit surprised if it was but there are some dogs that can be mistaken for wolves and it would seem odd for a wolf to be hanging out near such a populated area.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks like a wolf alright,,,,,,Doesn't look photoshopped to me.

I'm not familiar with the location though.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

In a conversation with Jason Binder, president of the houndsman association, the other night he said that he has heard wolves howling up Diamond Fork.  He said he's cut their tracks up there too. That would be fairly close to the trail cam pic that was taken of a wolf looking animal that was posted here last summer.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the larger population centers in Utah will help to slow the spreading of the wolf packs through out the state? It seems like the wolves will have a much harder time avoiding the populated areas in Utah, than they have in Montana, Idaho and Wyoming.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

I would call it a stray dog chasing deer. Shoot it!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think this was up by Samaria. I saw a link to the SL Tribune but I can't remember where.

It is NOT Pleasant View for sure.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

the little mountain in the background looks very familiar.. maybe east of malad?


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Somebody has this on MM said it was West of Smith and Edwards. First off the background isn't West of Smith and Edwards . I got this a couple weeks ago too, said it was in the Malad/Samaria Id area.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is definately not Pleasant View. I would say way farther north like the Utah/Idaho border. Looks real though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to make a digital forgery first you need to make the pixels equal size, then line them up and then match the lighting with the place of insertion.

I took the "even closer" pic and zoomed it up to 1200%. Looking at the back of the neck and the fence wire everything is cool, all the pixels are good. There are some wierd rectangular boxes down between the animals rear legs I'm still working on.

I'm no expert by any means.










My pic is at 1200%. If I make it any bigger it gets blurry, worse than most of my pictures.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya looks like around Portage, Utah to Idaho.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the picture I got from a guy in Idaho. He said it was in the Malad/Samaria area. Looks like the same wolf in the same country.
[attachment=0:2wmk9bjp]Squattinggirlwolf.jpg[/attachment:2wmk9bjp]
I'm not sure what _she's_ doing. Nice pose though.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The pictures appear to be of a large coyote in black phase.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup, just another large black coyote,,,,nice shoot'in..


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what _she's_ doing. Nice pose though.[/quote]

Longbow, 
Traditionally it is common to hang the carcass of a harvested coyote on a fence line to ward off other coyotes. Under the circumstance that you come across a black phase xtra large coyote it is more effective to mark the location of the kill with flatulence and a very serious look on your face. This sportswoman is just doing her part in protecting our perimeter.

It's only common knowledge.... You really need to get with the times...


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

pretty sure that that was taken just northwest of tremonton. I can tell from the mountains in the background


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> It's only common knowledge.... You really need to get with the times...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I'm not sure what _she's_ doing. Nice pose though.


Longbow, 
Traditionally it is common to hang the carcass of a harvested coyote on a fence line to ward off other coyotes. Under the circumstance that you come across a black phase xtra large coyote it is more effective to mark the location of the kill with flatulence and a very serious look on your face. This sportswoman is just doing her part in protecting our perimeter.

It's only common knowledge.... You really need to get with the times...[/quote]

hahahaha!!! -_O-


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya, those mountains look like a thousand i have seen from fish lake to whitefish. that could be anywhere. now the young lady... fascinating. ++ on nambaster - he is young enough to know what that is all about. on the animal... again, looks like a wolf but could easily be a dog, or a hybrid or who knows.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That looks an awful lot like the area west of Smith and Edwards south east of Willard Bay probly west of the dirt bike racing track on the road that takes you to the south marina. I shot a dog outthere about 15 yrs ago that I thought was an albino coy dog turned out it was a hybrid wolf. There are breeders that cross wolves with shepherds or malamutes.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm 99.9% sure that this picture is just west of Malad looking east. Here is an article that I found too that is probably for the same dog: http://www.kboi2.com/news/local/116091624.html


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

that is the wolf shot up by malad Samaria there is suposed to be another one in the same area that ranchers are keeping an eye on. -8/-


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Me & my brother In law saw 2 identical to that one while snowmobiling about 20 miles north of Lava Hotsprings about 3 years ago. No doubt in my mind they were wolves. They were easily over 100 lbs each and stood about 3 1/2-4 ft at the shoulder.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Does not look like anywhere on the front look how flat those mountains are. I don’t know about you guys but I have never had a hike that easy on the front.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

It was shot by Malad!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Certainly not around Pleasant View or Smith and Edwards. I'm not sure where, but I'm glad it is dead! Kill 'em all!!!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

WTF is with the squatting lady and dead "black phased" coyote picture? LOL


----------

